

Steal This #1 Landing Page Hack - ethandenney
http://webpresario.com/blog/steal-this-landing-page-hack/

======
charlesherren
I agree with you Ethan. This strategy can be very powerful and boost
conversion substantially. Thanks bringing it to my attention.

------
reyinc07
Wow. Great article. I was not aware of this. Thank you for sharing Mr.ethan

